# Beef and/or pork hard on kidneys or liver?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I thought I remembered hearing that beef or pork was bad for dogs that had existing kidney or liver problems. Didn't pay much attention because my dogs were very healthy. Now Rocky's having issues with high liver enzymes and I'm trying to remember if this is true or if I dreamed it and what the details are. I'm currently feeding Victor, which is beef and pork based. Just wondering if I should switch to a chicken-based food until we figure out what's going on with his liver?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I thought I remembered hearing that beef or pork was bad for dogs that had existing kidney or liver problems. Didn't pay much attention because my dogs were very healthy. Now Rocky's having issues with high liver enzymes and I'm trying to remember if this is true or if I dreamed it and what the details are. I'm currently feeding Victor, which is beef and pork based. Just wondering if I should switch to a chicken-based food until we figure out what's going on with his liver?


Its not the beef and pork its the ash that comes with it. Don't go above 25% protein.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

What did the Vet say? Any chance it is another problem?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Right now all we know is that his liver enzymes are very high. We're going back in next week for more tests to try to figure out the exact cause.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just don't want to stress his system any more than necessary in the meantime.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My Apollo had elevated liver and kidney issues awhile back and the vet told me she thought it was due to his raw diet (which included beef and pork). I was told to feed a special low protein Hills Prescription k/d.

I kept him on his raw diet and the levels did return to normal. Nearly every current study (except those done by Hills pet food) shows that low phosphorous is what is necessary for a health kidney/liver diet, not low protein.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> My Apollo had elevated liver and kidney issues awhile back and the vet told me she thought it was due to his raw diet (which included beef and pork). I was told to feed a special low protein Hills Prescription k/d.
> 
> I kept him on his raw diet and the levels did return to normal. Nearly every current study (except those done by Hills pet food) shows that low phosphorous is what is necessary for a health kidney/liver diet, not low protein.


Yes that is 100% true but high protein and high phosphorous go hand in hand, especially with red muscle meats, pork included. The safest thing to do with a sensitive dog or any dog for that matter is feed the protein level it actually needs, not what you think it needs because a pet food company says dogs are wolves. Of course use a food that is low in ash because even moderate protein diets can have high ash, especially fish diets.

As a dog ages, its ability to deal with excess goes down.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It really depends on how out of wack the values are. Unless you are in severe kidney failure, good quality, moderate protein is important. Many times the wrong advise of protein restriction is given too soon. dogware.com has some great articles on this somewhere.

Do check if there are any tick diseases present, or other types of infections. Sometimes they aren't immediate on the bloodwork.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

In cats, you can add a phosphorus binder, maybe worth checking out if the same applies for dogs?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What is considered "low" phosphorus?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LisaT said:


> It really depends on how out of wack the values are. Unless you are in severe kidney failure, good quality, moderate protein is important. Many times the wrong advise of protein restriction is given too soon. dogware.com has some great articles on this somewhere.


I'm not really trying to *restrict* protein. The one he's on now is 28% protein, primarily beef and pork. I'm trying to figure if I should switch to maybe a chicken or lamb based food with closer to 24% or so. Would you consider that restricting?


----------

